# What's a controversial Guitar Opinion?



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

1. Your amp is more important than your guitar

2. You don’t need to worry what your guitar sounds like when you used pedals. The pedals colour over the natural sound of your guitar.

3. tone wood is a myth for electric guitars and amps.

4. your four thousand dollar Gibson doesn’t make you a better guitar player

5. if you sound like like shit in a high end amp , it’s not the gear it’s you. You need more practice!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tone is in the fingernails.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

By definition, I think almost all opinions are controversial.


a view or judgment formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.
the beliefs or views of a large number or majority of people about a particular thing.
an estimation of the quality or worth of someone or something.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

6. It's all about sustain


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If someone insults a family member you can slap them with a Les Paul (just don't hold it by the peghead).


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I feel a slap coming on...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm better than you!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> If someone insults a family member you can slap them with a Les Paul (just don't hold it by the peghead).


Teles are more versatile for that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Teles are more versatile for that.


Well they stand up to it better that's for sure.

I'd say a Les Paul has more "stopping" power though.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> I'm better than you!


Haha mark that’s probably not to far off from the truth


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

this is not what I meant... the you is the proverbial person.

There are 2 kinds of guitar players IMO 
The humble to a fault and the "im better than you" folks.

^
the preceeding statement could also be a controversial opinion


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Tone is in the underpants!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

w


DavidP said:


> Tone is in the underpants!!


what if you don't wear underpants? Is that more or less tone, I know it adds funk.... but I need to know about tone here.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

From Leonard Cohen:

"I find my own opinions extremely tiresome. And most of my views, you know—in a conversation, I will come up with them, I will present them if I have to. But I find that most of my opinions on things are so far behind where I am or what I feel"


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Guitars are like assholes. Everyone has one.
(Or something like that.)


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I don’t like Teles. They’re too harsh,


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Grab n Go said:


> Guitars are like assholes. Everyone has one.
> (Or something like that.)


No, it’s…

“Opinions are like assholes. Everyone’s stinks except mine.”


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I'd say a Les Paul has more "stopping" power though.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

2manyGuitars said:


> No, it’s…
> 
> “Opinions are like assholes. Everyone’s stinks except mine.”


I normally encounter the shorter version. But that works too.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Guys are better guitar players than girls. [Because… insert unsupported rationale here.]


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Tone is in the fingernails.


That's just true.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

These are my two controversial guitar specific opinions, which are mine:

1) The more distortion/fuzz/dirt/OD you use, the less the guitar matters. I honestly can't tell what kind of guitar is used in those extremely distorted styles. Excessive distortion hides a lot of sins.

2) Hendrix was good but he wasn't _that_ good. There are moments of guitar brilliance from his original catalog, but the singing isn't that great. (SRV played as good as JH, and sang waaaaay better, IMNSHO.) Over the years the previously unreleased tracks that have come out tend to confirm why they didn't get released when he was alive. The hits are good, but there isn't an album that just flows perfectly from the needle drop to the runout groove. In other words, Hendrix hit a few upper deck home runs, but there are a lot of strikeouts on the scorecard.

<fireproof suit enabled>

(edited to add: I'm sincere with these. I'm not trying to take a "controversial" position I don't actually support. In non-guitar specific categories, I love The Shaggs, I believe Bryan Fogarty to be the finest hockey player from Brantford. Obviously not the most successful, but I believe he was the finest. Finally.... Spiceworld is an awesome movie; the A Hard Days Night of the 90's.)

Peace,

Paul


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

For all you non-eggheads...Hendrix sucks


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Stoned bob dylan sang better than stoned jimmy hindrex .

jacob Dylan sing better than his father .

stone sour is better than slipknot

edvh as guitar player is overrated

David Lee Roth is a better singer than Sammy Hagar

rush Would have been better without Getty lee as a singer .

armour is on


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

It was built during the “good wood” years at Gibson.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Fame and popularity in music is not a celebration of talent, it's a subversion of talent. "A pop guitarist plays 3 chords for 1000 people, a jazz guitarist plays 1000 chords for 3 people" ...not sure who said it but its a running joke among jazz guys, though they never laugh when they say it.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

"It goes to 11, so it's 1 louder". 
"My 1994 PRS was built pre-factory!"
"Jimmy Page was sloppy".


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Frank Zappa was for upper class 70's kids who felt they were more cultured than the kids who listen to bands with actual talent at the time. 

Even Danny Elfman knows his limits.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Doug Gifford said:


> View attachment 410612


They need to build a Hall of Fame worthy.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Beatles suck and James Taylor blows dead bears.

That should be enough to get you banned on any fossilized geriatric afficionado guitar forum…lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

The most obvious controversial opinion is clearly that all of you are wrong for I am right. 

That and Metallica really are the greatest band that ever existed.

I am not sure that thing about the Beatles is a controversy is it?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> The most obvious controversial opinion is clearly that all of you are wrong for I am right.
> 
> That and Metallica really are the greatest band that ever existed.
> 
> I am not sure that thing about the Beatles is a controversy is it?


I was a huge Beatles fan years ago . The were just different and George was really the only talented one of the group.

paul struggled to even be listened to. But at least people realize he’s still alive.

john well he got shot and years after he’s still known for “his bag of lsd found in his garden and being shot”

ringo , did he really Even do anything besides the “ no no song “ not to mention people forget he’s still alive lol. 

George is still missed and known as a legend


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wardo said:


> The Beatles suck and James Taylor blows dead bears.
> 
> That should be enough to get you banned on any fossilized geriatric afficionado guitar forum…lol


James Taylor, I always forget who he is 😂 that says a lot because I grew up on 60s and 70s music


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

silvertonebetty said:


> not to mention people forget he’s still alive lol.


🤭
You have made me laugh. Laugh very, very hard. Thank you!!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

And another one. That 10,000 hours thing is a crock of shit. You either have it or you don’t and 10,000 hours ain’t gonna save you .. lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I can promise you that, because I still dont have it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Wardo said:


> The Beatles suck


That might be a bit harsh, but I tend to agree that they're wildly over rated.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

The Boss HM-2 is a really outstanding fuzz pedal.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Einstein was an average scientist, but he was a brilliant skiffle guitar player.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Shallow, nervous-sounding vibrato is due to people not practicing boomer bends.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Einstein was an average scientist, but he was a brilliant skiffle guitar player.


Controversial fact: Einstein was endorsed by Peavey.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I only buy guitars to make my friends and my wife jealous.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I only buy guitars to make my friends and my wife jealous.


I’d say the same thing but I don’t have a wife


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Controversial? More like, how can we insult legendary players and their fans, LOL.

Alrighty then...

New stuff is as good as old stuff.

Relics are for posers and bad ass wannabes.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

- Choice of pickups make a bigger difference in sound than tone woods.

Some very good guitars are made in China


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Controversial? More like, how can we insult legendary players and their fans, LOL.
> 
> Alrighty then...
> 
> ...


You must watch glenn flicker 😂, that’s what he says


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The person who was first to invent the electric guitar.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a telecaster:









😁


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone's opinion (about anything) can be offensive to another, so therefore absolutely everything is "controversial".

Sorry to take a poop in the punchbowl, but this is the world we live in. Cynical as I may be.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> This is a telecaster:
> View attachment 410637
> 
> 
> 😁


This is a Telecaster:


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

That Les Paul Custom you bought off FB Marketplace is real despite what forums members say.🤣


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Anyone's opinion (about anything) can be offensive to another, so therefore absolutely everything is "controversial".
> 
> Sorry to take a poop in the punchbowl, but this is the world we live in. Cynical as I may be.


The punchbowl was contaminated in post #3.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

greco said:


> The punchbowl was contaminated in post #3.


Two poops are better than one!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Controversial opinions don't have to be wrong or incorrect especially about guitars and guitar players.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

All jokes aside... I'd say that needing big strings to get good tone is pretty controversial. Some great players used 9s, others used 11s or 12s ...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

tomee2 said:


> All jokes aside... I'd say that needing big strings to get good tone is pretty controversial. Some great players used 9s, others used 11s or 12s ...


Yep. Tony Iommi used a very light gauge. 

Myth: BUSTED


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Yep. Tony Iommi used a very light gauge.
> 
> Myth: BUSTED


So does Billy Gibbons.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I


SWLABR said:


> Yep. Tony Iommi used a very light gauge.
> 
> Myth: BUSTED


 used 9s on strats and telecaster and and 10s on my semi hollows and acoustic


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> So does Billy Gibbons.


BB King too? Wasn't his quote to SRV "why are you working so hard?"


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> And another one. That 10,000 hours thing is a crock of shit. You either have it or you don’t and 10,000 hours ain’t gonna save you .. lol


I have a friend who has incredible talent but doesn't practice. I shows.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

8. Nitro finished guitars sound better


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

"Guitars coming from (insert country here) aren't any good."


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Johnny Deep is better or at least as good of a guitarist as Steven Seagull


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Solid State amps aren't any good.
(or conversely that they are the best)


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

All big muffs sound the same

China makes some great guitars 

Regular plywood cabs sound as good as Baltic birch

Kirk Hammett sucks (I think he's talented, but his style reminds me of a beginner who learned too quickly. Garbage vibrato and no soul in his playing)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mikev7305 said:


> Regular plywood cabs sound as good as Baltic birch


Nothing wrong with MDF either.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Nothing wrong with MDF either.


In many ways, MDF is actually a superior material for building cabs. The only reason it isn't used commonly is because it can't withstand the rigors of the road.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

9. If you don't have locking tuners on your guitar, you're a putz.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

jazz guitarists make the best rock players, rock guitarists make the worst jazz players


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

jbealsmusic said:


> In many ways, MDF is actually a superior material for building cabs. The only reason it isn't used commonly is because it can't withstand the rigors of the road.


And it weighs a ton per board foot.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidP said:


> Tone is in the underpants!!


Ah yes,... morning tone wood.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Clapton's tone on "While my Guitar Gently Weeps" is terrible.


----------

